
Practices for Developers to Speed Up Your Learning - arlevoy
https://blog.bam.tech/developper-news/5-practices-for-developers-to-speed-up-your-learning
======
arlevoy
In this article, I'm sharing with you some practices (like ghost or pair
programming, test driven development) and how they helped start as a young
developer

